# notice to the other canadian archery shops out there.



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

we all know this stuff happens every day so we need to be on the look out but there's some folks from Montreal that been trying to scam a lot of archery shops over the last little while so be on the look out.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Can you divulge what their scam methods are?

Thanks,

Nuge


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

ummm.. ok. any specifics? not much of a warning without details of what to look for.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

it will most likely be a woman calling for archery stuff for various reasons they want to pay by cc the # are good but the cards do not belong to them.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

When I read this it makes me happy I am moving out of Montreal and going back home to Vancouver. I'm with Bucks on this, what are they doing?


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

ok so all montrealers are scammers...hmmm


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

That's not what NSSCOTT is saying. He's saying that SOME folks from Montreal have been trying to scam archery shops... I call that word to the wise, and sadly, we do have our fair share of such people in La Belle Province...


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

If you google the number they give it traces back to an escort agency....they tried hitting Heights Archery for $6k in crossbows a couple weeks ago, claiming they were for a gold tournament...


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

They got Rob at That Hunting and Fishing Store for some crossbows. Rob was saying that they know what they are doing and he can't get them legally. To much red tape.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Its the credit card companies that would take the hit on this anyway.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

mprus said:


> Its the credit card companies that would take the hit on this anyway.


nope they don't


----------

